# Pre-placement bag of hormones!!



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi ladies

I'm in a bit of a tizzy, and just looking to see if anyone experienced this at all. We have 2 adopted sons now 8 and 4. And are in the process of adopting a half sibling of our youngest (girl almost 3). Despite having 2 successful adoptions under our belts it has still taken 7 month and were booked into panel end of jan. 

But the problem is I seem to have turned into a massive bag of hormones. Only ever seconds away from tears. We're all really excited about the new addition to the family. I have no worries that it won't work out. It's been incredible frustrating that it's taking so long. But other than that it's all good, so I don't understand why I'm so tear-y. A friend suggested maybe I was having some pseudo-pregnancy hormone surges. But I thought I'd write on here and see if anyone had experienced this at all? 

Xxruthie


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ruthie

Congratulations on your upcoming panel and soon to be daughter.  I think what you are experiencing is fairly normal and though you may not be openly worrying about what if the match doesn't happen or something goes wrong, it sounds as though it is playing on your mind and coming out as teary.  

I know when we were in the run up with our DD I was often teary thinking about the future, how long we had waited for a DD and not wanting it to go wrong but also the excitement of what was about to happen.  Its a big thing a new child coming into your family and emotions/hormones are bound to be up in the air.

Won't be long til the end of Jan now and all the waiting will be over with.

OT x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi OT,

Yeah, I suspect you may be right. I'd be devastated if it all fell apart, so even though it all looks to be proceeding fine, I guess it is still a big worry. We were lined up to have this child placed with us from birth but BM got clean so got to keep her. So I feel like we missed out on her first two years as she was with BM, then missed another whole year where she has been in foster care....just want her home now.

Thanks, good to know I'm not losing the few marbles I have left 
Xxruthie


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

That must have been so hard knowing about her all this time and having to sit and wait for BM to fail and then her to go into FC as well.  Even more reason to be feeling as you do hun.

OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Ruthie -    How hard hunny    Go easy on yourself, whatever you are feeling will be to be expected with such a long hard wait to get dd home - Happy 2012 to you and your family


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi wynster and ot,

It's funny but your reassurances as adopters are more reassuring than those of my lovely friends and family!

We just finished doing up her room....very excited!

Xxruth


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Ruthie, just wondering how you are getting on now that DD will be with you.  We have just found out that after a year of being matched with a DD we are to meet her for the first time next week.  I can't believe it's actually happening and am so scared that my nerves keep building up and I just break down into tears - I'm not sad but just can't help it!  This is our first adoption and I'm finding it hard to get my head round that I'm going to be off work for the rest of the year and my whole world is going to be turned upside down.  We talked about it for so long and now it's actually happened my stomach is in a constant churn!
Did your hormones calm down once she was with you?
Would love to hear back about your first few weeks.
Thanks
Dx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Doodles - Congratulations and Good Luck for next week.  OMG!!!  I can't imagine the rollercoaster of being matched nearly a whole year before intros starting, no wonder your emotions are all over the place!!   
I'm sure next week will go fine but, YES, the reality of a child coming into your home and life is a huge shock to the system, especially the first time round   Just take each day as it comes and remember intros are very surreal and can be stressful so take time for yourself too and don't stress about how the FC does things that you wouldn't etc, there will be plenty of time when you get her home to get into a routine that suits you and slowly adjust her to your ways of doing things.  Both of mine had a change of diet from the first day they were home and it didn't cause any problems, in fact they both ate better than they had in FC and DS had a bedtime routine started from day 1 as he'd never had that in FC.
Exciting and nerve wracking times!
OT x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hiya

Had dd home nearly 3 weeks now and it's going great. We are tired, and still working out what our routine is but feels like she's been here 3 years not weeks. Intro went fine but was v glad when they finished. 

The hormones are fine.....or back to normal at least  but it's also possible that i just don't have time to think about it as much anymore. We may have slightly underestimated the effect being outnumbered is but we're getting there!

Good luck, it'll be great!
Xruthie


----------

